# Sneaky Comments on Lyft



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.

Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?

One possible explanation is that on that report I had all 5-star ratings except for one 4-star. Could the rider have slipped the hate mail through by awarding me four stars at the same time?

I ask this because I'd love to leave the following comment about a pax from today who promised a $23 tip (Springfield to Albany trip), chatted my ear off the whole way and then flaked on the tip. She did however leave behind a nice little furry coat in the back seat by accident.

So I'd like to rate her 1-star, but in order to get my comment through, will probably give her four.

Oh, the comment. "Conscienceless and a motormouth, but thanks for the kitty blanket!"

What do you think? Might it make it through? And do passengers get those same reports we do? If not, the effort would be totally in vain, and I'll just give her the one star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


YOU SOUND " CREEPY"
trying to control comments . . .


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU SOUND " CREEPY"
> trying to control comments . . .


Not even a bit? And you sound like my crone rider.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


A little creepy? That's better than plain old creepy to you? Um. Ok.

Lyft riders don't see the comments you leave. You can tell by the way it says "feedback is shared with Lyft support only" right there under where you type comments.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU SOUND " CREEPY"
> trying to control comments . . .





CTK said:


> A little creepy? That's better than plain old creepy to you? Um. Ok.
> 
> Lyft riders don't see the comments you leave. You can tell by the way it says "feedback is shared with Lyft support only" right there under where you type comments.


Notwithstanding that your sense of irony needs a tune up, do we know that riders don't get the same message from Lyft?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Stop reading that bullsh!t report Lyft sends. Just continue to drive and earn the money. You can't and won't please everyone. Just be the best version of you, you can be.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Creepy is taking 50% (or more) of your driver's fare, even though you did nothing but provide some half-assed app that connects those who need a ride with those who have a car.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Pax trying to contact drivers and drivers trying to contact pax after job is done is just creepy. Get a tinder account if you are bored,


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


You leave the comment to Lyft and
nobody ever gives even1/3 of a shit
1* em wipe your ass on the coat
and get back to work......


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


Hate mail?

Constructive criticism. I have given 5 stars for Lyft drivers and left the optional note of "stayed in left lane entire ride to airport even when not passing". Not worth me rating him under 5, but driver should know that driving behavior is wrong.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy"


Seriously, ur chosen avatar appears a "Bit Creepy".

.....and neither Lyft, Pax, the heavens nor Uber care what disposable oversupplied nonemployees
have to write about, or rate their paying clients

https://www.someecards.com/news/women/creepy-uber-drivers/


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seriously, ur chosen avatar appears a "Bit Creepy".
> 
> .....and neither Lyft, Pax, the heavens nor Uber care what disposable oversupplied nonemployees
> have to write about, or rate their paying clients
> ...


Yeah. Your avatar is a real prize-winner itself.

Well . . . all's well that end's well. It took about 18 hours, but the $23.48 showed up today on my earnings. She really was a great girl (yes, a motormouth, but, no, not conscienceless). I will take the initiative to get her her coat back -- though, I will be haunted by the question of whether the tip only was placed after she realized her coat went missing.

She'll be an excellent chapter in my book, however. Olympic judo hopeful. Parents made sure she didn't put on any weight (on the scale every morning _even as she was growing. _And wants to be the best at whatever she dips her toes into (now making a run to be Miss New York State). Put on a _tour de force _of personality for that 90-minute ride and she was, in fact, delightful. But admitted, at the end, that it was largely performance, as, again, she seeks to excel at everything she attempts -- including charming her Lyft driver. Fascinating, fascinating personality study.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


I love these Lyft comments! Some of them crack me up.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I love these Lyft comments! Some of them crack me up.


me too.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> me too.


The weirdest one I have had was "Played Nirvana during the ride. Very awkward".

Lol, if I had shouted along with the songs during the ride then _that_ would have been awkward. "A MULATTO! AN ALBINO! A LIBIDO!" etc. Very strange comment.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The weirdest one I have had was "Played Nirvana during the ride. Very awkward".
> 
> Lol, if I had shouted along with the songs during the ride then _that_ would have been awkward. "A MULATTO! AN ALBINO! A LIBIDO!" etc. Very strange comment.


Amazing. Now I'll most certainly FF when Garfunkel and Oates' "The Loophole" makes an appearance.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


-------------------------
First of all, take steps to return the coat. Maybe she fell in love and it is her way of seeing you again. :smiles:
You - as the driver - will see every comment left by a pax. The pax will never see any comment that you leave. 
She promises a huge tip and then leaves her coat behind. Hmmm -- something wrong there, for sure.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The weirdest one I have had was "Played Nirvana during the ride. Very awkward".
> 
> Lol, if I had shouted along with the songs during the ride then _that_ would have been awkward. "A MULATTO! AN ALBINO! A LIBIDO!" etc. Very strange comment.


What pax would find Nirvana a creepy music choice?

Rape me, rape me my friend
Rape me, rape me again
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
Hate me
Do it and do it again
Waste me
Rape me, my friend
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
My favorite inside source
I'll kiss your open sores
Appreciate your concern
You're gonna stink and burn
Rape me, rape me my friend
Rape me, rape me again
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
I'm not the only one
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me (rape me)
Rape me


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> Nonetheless, this got me to thinking . . . How ever did this get through? I know with Uber the comments were always supportive, as though they were screened before posting. Is Lyft more careless about this?
> 
> ...


You Creep!


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm sure I've been called creepy before. Maybe not in the comments, but as soon as they got out of the car.

One doesn't have to be creepy to be called creepy. It's subjective and almost always abused like many other drugs the somnambulant non-thinkers are addicted to. And most of the girls using that term also excessively abuse terms like triggered, offended, on fleek, same, racist, basic, extra, goat, bougie, etc.

From the point of view of the worst offenders (misandrists), every man they aren't trying to trap is creepy, by default. That's why it's no longer insulting. I'm actually amused when I hear it. They are often called thots for good reason.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think I've ever gotten a comment on Lyft. I used to get positive comments on Uber but haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Most of my passengers recoil at my goodbye hugs. 

Only a few leave comments.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> What pax would find Nirvana a creepy music choice?
> 
> Rape me, rape me my friend
> Rape me, rape me again


I know, right? Some people...


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> First of all, take steps to return the coat. Maybe she fell in love and it is her way of seeing you again. :smiles:
> You - as the driver - will see every comment left by a pax. The pax will never see any comment that you leave.
> She promises a huge tip and then leaves her coat behind. Hmmm -- something wrong there, for sure.


If there's something wrong, I'm not seeing it. Occam's Razor. She's going to Harvard and 39 years my junior. And has a boyfriend. We did have a very good verbal connection. But girls can turn that on and off as it pleases them. She was likely not looking forward to 90 minutes with my iPod. Which would be a very good reason for me to instantly disqualify _her _as pursuit material.



RideshareUSA said:


> You Creep!


Take that back!



Cary Grant said:


> I'm sure I've been called creepy before. Maybe not in the comments, but as soon as they got out of the car.
> 
> One doesn't have to be creepy to be called creepy. It's subjective and almost always abused like many other drugs the somnambulant non-thinkers are addicted to. And most of the girls using that term also excessively abuse terms like triggered, offended, on fleek, same, racist, basic, extra, goat, bougie, etc.
> 
> From the point of view of the worst offenders (misandrists), every man they aren't trying to trap is creepy, by default. That's why it's no longer insulting. I'm actually amused when I hear it. They are often called thots for good reason.


Well, the story is this. A lady in her late 40s just back from a Benelux bus tour asks me how Elizabeth Warren's run is getting received here in Massachusetts. I sense that the conversation is going to lead to our current president and my opinion on him and I'm right. So I talk up the fact that unlike all predecessors he's not timid about challenging China on its efforts to supplant the U.S. as the world's No. 1. In retrospect, such an indisputable approach to her question clearly rankled her. There were subsequent efforts to get under my skin, largely in the vein of "how do you like being a lowly Uber driver" (paraphrasing words, but likely not sentiment) to which I would utter variants on the theme of "It's tremendous!" Plainly this line of inquiry was going nowhere for her in her efforts to renounce someone who didn't leap at the opportunity to renounce our president. Nonetheless, I feigned chivalry and brought her bag into the Enterprise office on a lightly rainy day, enjoying the charade of killing her with kindness and enthusiasm. When it was time to go back to my car, she said, "I'll give you a nice tip on the app." Fully knowing that if ever this was unlikely it was now, I simply replied, "I trust you'll follow up on that."

I waited a day and when the tip didn't show, zapped her with one star. And then the comment came in a couple of days later, preceded by, "Let me out a ways from my destination in the rain." That's how I knew it to be her.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> Well, the story is this. A lady in her late 40s just back from a Benelux bus tour asks me how Elizabeth Warren's run is getting received here in Massachusetts. I sense that the conversation is going to lead to our current president and my opinion on him and I'm right. So I talk up the fact that unlike all predecessors he's not timid about challenging China on its efforts to supplant the U.S. as the world's No. 1. In retrospect, such an indisputable approach to her question clearly rankled her. There were subsequent efforts to get under my skin, largely in the vein of "how do you like being a lowly Uber driver" (paraphrasing words, but likely not sentiment) to which I would utter variants on the theme of "It's tremendous!" Plainly this line of inquiry was going nowhere for her in her efforts to renounce someone who didn't leap at the opportunity to renounce our president. Nonetheless, I feigned chivalry and brought her bag into the Enterprise office on a lightly rainy day, enjoying the charade of killing her with kindness and enthusiasm. When it was time to go back to my car, she said, "I'll give you a nice tip on the app." Fully knowing that if ever this was unlikely it was now, I simply replied, "I trust you'll follow up on that."
> 
> I waited a day and when the tip didn't show, zapped her with one star. And then the comment came in a couple of days later, preceded by, "Let me out a ways from my destination in the rain." That's how I knew it to be her.


If you want a tip, you don't argue with the paxhole. If you want to argue politics with a paxhole, don't expect a tip.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> If you want a tip, you don't argue with the paxhole. If you want to argue politics with a paxhole, don't expect a tip.


Talking is one of those things which makes the job "tremendous". Especially the part about not being told what to say.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I know you can remove a comment uber. See if that option is on lyft.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Want your tip?
Take the coat to the pawnshop.

See if it's worth more than $15
If so, pawn it.
If not, bring it to the Lyft office and if the pax retrieves it, you get $15.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Want your tip?
> Take the coat to the pawnshop.
> 
> See if it's worth more than $15
> ...


Unfortunately my region doesn't have a local office. But I most certainly will mail it to her should I hear from Lyft. You might have missed it, but she did come through today with the tip as promised.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, you are All Over The Map(see what I did there?), no wonder passengers think you are creepy


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Smell My Finger said:


> Dude, you are All Over The Map(see what I did there?), no wonder passengers think you are creepy


Good one!


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

You sound like someone getting too personal with the passenger.

Keep it professional.

Most of us have already been put in our place by Uber. Keep it professional, polite & stay away from sensitive subjects.










-------


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

As it happens, I'm entering this chapter for my book as we speak.

I'll give you what I have to date and you can decide whether driving in silence was preferable.

A long trip. From Union Station in Springfield to Schnectady, N.Y., matching my longest yet as an Uber driver. The previous journey had a 2x surge attached to it making it particularly delectable. Not an unimportant point, since once I'm in New York state I can't pick up passengers. The resulting empty-seated trip back doesn't necessarily stop at the New York-Massachusetts border, either. It's some small towns in the Berkshires and then 35 miles of tiny towns before I'm back to where I started.

This is all relevant because when Nicole got in the car she thanked me profusely for picking her up. The previous driver flaked on her when he saw the destination was far out of state.

I took some time to excuse my colleague's bad behavior by explaining the mechanics of likely driving all the way home without a passenger -- and having to pay I-90 tolls as well. She was an exuberant type, but this revelation slowed the conversation to a standstill, which was OK with me. 90 minutes of uninterrupted iPod play is all the company I require.

Perhaps sensing a long-trip without dialogue -- or perhaps really meaning it -- Nicole chirpily declared that "I just took a look at the app to see what a 25% tip would be, and it's $23.48. Hopefully that will make the trip more worthwhile for you."

I admit to being disarmed. Her manner was ebullient and this was an unprompted display of generosity. Well, at least that wasn't my attention. Scout's honor!

The 90 minutes would fly by. She was delightful. Very talkative, but a good listener as well. She revealed enough about herself, and in an unvarnished way, that I felt like I wanted to probe as deeply as I could to learn how she came to be who she was.
What she was is a junior at Harvard, a U.S. Olympic hopeful in judo, pretty with a broad face speaking of a caucasian / Hispanic / Asian heritage.

The conversation flew by. The music from _2001: A Space Odyssey_, my travels surrounding my golf obsession and hers surrounding her efforts to make it to the Olympics, the difficulty in computing a 15% tip in our heads ("How did restaurant goers do that before 20% became standard?").

When she answered about the latter topic, "It's easy just figure out 10% and add half more," I quickly countered, "OK, what's 15% of 580." She didn't turn Harvard crimson when fumbling over the two-step problem; instead we shared a laugh about how it's not such an easy thing to do in your head.

By now we weren't finishing each other's sentences, but we weren't far off either. A wonderful rapport. But then it turned a little dark. Or at least I allowed it to. And she followed me there.

I learned she took up judo fairly late, at 14, after being a gymnastics prodigy as a young girl.

---------------

Let me know if you'd like to read the rest when complete!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> If there's something wrong, I'm not seeing it. Occam's Razor. She's going to Harvard and 39 years my junior. And has a boyfriend. We did have a very good verbal connection. But girls can turn that on and off as it pleases them. She was likely not looking forward to 90 minutes with my iPod. Which would be a very good reason for me to instantly disqualify _her _as pursuit material.
> 
> 
> Take that back!
> ...


Ok, I'm sorry.......creep!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just drive them from A to B
You got paid for the trip right?

After getting so many 1 stars and 2 stars that were w/o merit, you start to realize that it's ALL BS in the end.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

This much thought and effort into avenging a pax comment is creepy. I get her point. Leave her alone. There are many witnesses here.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Young, hot college girl: "why is there a camera mounted to the back of your center console?"

Me: "It's for your protection and mine ma'am"

Now that's creepy!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> But then it turned a little dark. Or at least I allowed it to. And she followed me there.


Hollywood ending: she's still in your trunk, banging and screaming to be let out. And in order to taunt/mock her in true Hollywood style a la Buffalo Bull, you're playing this on the 8 track player in your garage while laughing maniacally.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"Creepy" is just weird. Why would anyone call you that?

Now, if they called you "sketchy" then you're a freak and need to shape up.

But "creepy"? That's just weird.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Mista T said:


> "Creepy" is just weird. Why would anyone call you that?
> 
> Now, if they called you "sketchy" then you're a freak and need to shape up.
> 
> But "creepy"? That's just weird.


Whatever......creep.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I quit caring about ratings decades ago...lol. Seriously, if you drive the drunk hours; your rating will likely be subpar...so, WGAS?


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This much thought and effort into avenging a pax comment is creepy. I get her point. Leave her alone. There are many witnesses here.


I believe you meant witlesses here. Speaking for yourself, of course.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> What pax would find Nirvana a creepy music choice?
> Rape me, rape me my friend
> Rape me, rape me again
> I'm not the only one
> ...


You laugh, but I've had that song playing, probably more than once, when I drive PAX around. I usually have SiriusXM's LITHIUM on. It happens. I'll take the 1* and the 'creepy' comment if necessary. It's a good song.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> I got called "creepy". Mind you, not even in person, but on the Lyft weekly performance report. Just to be clear, I got called "a _bit_ creepy", so it really wasn't as bad as I made it sound.
> 
> I ask this because I'd love to leave the following comment about a pax from today who promised a $23 tip (Springfield to Albany trip), chatted my ear off the whole way and then flaked on the tip.


Yeah, but "a bit creepy" is a really bad comment against you. That is nothing to take lightly.



Alloverthemap said:


> I ask this because I'd love to leave the following comment about a pax from today who promised a $23 tip (Springfield to Albany trip), chatted my ear off the whole way and then flaked on the tip.


The Chatty Cathy's and Gabby Gabe's never do. The more they talk about how well they tip the less they do.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, but "a bit creepy" is a really bad comment against you. That is nothing to take lightly.


[/QUOTE]

Context is everything


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

> Yeah, but "a bit creepy" is a really bad comment against you. That is nothing to take lightly.


Context is everything
[/QUOTE]

I get that dude but that's not a context you want associated with you in any form. Seriously what's the difference between a bit creepy, and full on creepy in any driving for rideshare context between a driver and rider? Do you suppose you can explain that to your next rider in a way they'll understand that exceptional context is everything?

I hope not for you, if you haven't been creepy, but I suspect it's going to net you negative ratings from riders looking for justification to down-rate.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Context is everything


I get that dude but that's not a context you want associated with you in any form. Seriously what's the difference between a bit creepy, and full on creepy in any driving for rideshare context between a driver and rider? Do you suppose you can explain that to your next rider in a way they'll understand that exceptional context is everything?

I hope not for you, if you haven't been creepy, but I suspect it's going to net you negative ratings from riders looking for justification to down-rate.
[/QUOTE]

OK, I see where you're going with that. It didn't occur to me that _riders _could also see the comments left by other riders. I know that's true on Uber, but can you say with any certainty the same is true of Lyft?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> OK, I see where you're going with that. It didn't occur to me that _riders _could also see the comments left by other riders. I know that's true on Uber, but can you say with any certainty the same is true of Lyft?


Don't know because it's never been an issue on Lyft, but I do realize on uber they can leave comments that disagree with the rating, but just the same I don't want a comment anywhere against me stating a bit creepy whether or not a rider can see it, that's a huge note against you should any issue of "creepy", or "made me afraid" ever arise against you. That entry needs to be challenged.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

What a great thread for knowing that your Komrades will have your back if you post a dilemma.

I just checked my weekly Lyft reports. Oh yeah. There is a place for pax feedback. In my book that puts them ahead of Uber. I've had some non 5-star ratings this year but never the promised reason as to why.

ps - like your forum handle by the way. And if that is your actual image in the avatar kudos to you.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Don't know because it's never been an issue on Lyft, but I do realize on uber they can leave comments that disagree with the rating, but just the same I don't want a comment anywhere against me stating a bit creepy whether or not a rider can see it, that's a huge note against you should any issue of "creepy", or "made me afraid" ever arise against you. That entry needs to be challenged.


Yes, I suppose you're right. Thanks for the guidance.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> What a great thread for knowing that your Komrades will have your back if you post a dilemma.
> 
> I just checked my weekly Lyft reports. Oh yeah. There is a place for pax feedback. In my book that puts them ahead of Uber. I've had some non 5-star ratings this year but never the promised reason as to why.
> 
> ps - like your forum handle by the way. And if that is your actual image in the avatar kudos to you.


I'm going to take none of this as being facetious. And so I owe you a debt of gratitude for your support.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> Yes, I suppose you're right. Thanks for the guidance.


Good luck. Hope the best for you.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds a bit pedantic.

.......sorry


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I feel creepy for doing this but....


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I feel creepy for doing this but....


You should. Radiohead much better.


----------

